# 2005 Kodiak 5500 Crew Cab 4WD



## Ursushorribilus (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, I need a truck to tow my new Kubota L48, and I've decided to go with the Kodiak 5500. I'm getting the 4WD option, crew cab, 300 hp Duramax diesel, Allison automatic transmission, and a landscaper body with a dump  Anyone checked these new rigs out? Tony


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice rig,Dam sure you will have the first one in Rollinsford


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I haven't bought a 4WD version yet, but we have 1-4500 & 2-5500 with the 6 speed, wish I would have chosen the auto. Good trucks, but they are heavy.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

This thread is meaningless without pictures.


----------



## Ursushorribilus (Feb 15, 2004)

NoStockBikes!! said:


> This thread is meaningless without pictures.


they will indeed be posted when my rig comes in...it is scheduled for production in Flint at the end of January, and I well see it a month or so later...I'd love to see a photo of yours...Tony


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Right on!  I was thinking you saw it and were just waiting on delivery (that's why I was givin ya crap for not sharing any pics  )I'd go nuts waiting that long, but it sounds like it should be worth it. I've only seen the Kodiaks on the road set up as race haulers.

I'll snap a pic of mine tomorrow. I sodded my plow into a corner this summer, and I've been waiting for a good reason to drive across it and hook up. Gonna have to crush my precious new lawn eventually, I guess.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Those are great trucks,my buddy has a 4500 dump,bigblock/allison.they are really built.He doesn't think twice about leaving the gravel pit grossing 30k.but most concrete guys are NUTS anyway!


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*my crew cab c5500 4x4 duro/allison*

my truck is STILL at monro getting a upfit.. there is no better beast out there period.. be careful with the pto option you cannt power any acc. for snow removal with it the trans stops the shaft if you touch the brakes. fan belt pumps are the only option. 11 gph or better.


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a link to the Kodiak that shows all the models.

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/acquiring/vehicinfo/summaries/2005/2005ChevyKodiakC4500&5500.pdf

Heard from a buddy there is an even beefier front axle coming out on the 4x4, 8,000lbs vs the 7,000lbs I have in mine! My only complaint was the 19.5" rubber when I bought it, and I moved up to 22" off road tires.... a beast!!


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

dzd9fy said:


> Here is a link to the Kodiak that shows all the models.
> 
> http://www.gmfleet.com/us/acquiring/vehicinfo/summaries/2005/2005ChevyKodiakC4500&5500.pdf
> 
> Heard from a buddy there is an even beefier front axle coming out on the 4x4, 8,000lbs vs the 7,000lbs I have in mine! My only complaint was the 19.5" rubber when I bought it, and I moved up to 22" off road tires.... a beast!!


What are you running on it . i am installing a 12 contractor dump with direct drive undermount tailgate spreader, central hydro, and Boss 10 straight blade.. major prob. making all this work together. i am worried about the turning radius


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Have you considered putting on an aluminum box? They are 2000lbs lighter. There are quite a few around here now.


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Have general box that dumps on the back that is set up with removable side panels.

There is not a concern with turning radius as it is the same beam design and same wheel cut angle.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*new truck*

Check out the knapeheide landscaper body. I built a dumptruck 2 years ago, i searched for months to find the right body for my company. I went with the 2 way tailgate with upper gate doors and ctr. scuttle gate, 4' curbside side door, 11000 lb. hoist and knapeheide tool pack mounted directly beheind the cab. The body cost 10 k installed but it's worth it! Check it out at knapeheide manufacturing.com


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice setup!!!!!!!!!


----------

